# One World Concert



## Kerr

Not sure how this going to go tonight. 

Streams are across all social media platforms, Amazon Prime and YouTube. 

Anyone tuning in?


----------



## macca666

Kerr said:


> Not sure how this going to go tonight.
> 
> Streams are across all social media platforms, Amazon Prime and YouTube.
> 
> Anyone tuning in?


I saw it earlier Kerr. At my age struggling to stay up until 1am so I might catch it tomorrow on BBC :lol:

Might watch some of the pre show though think it starts at 7.


----------



## Kerr

macca666 said:


> I saw it earlier Kerr. At my age struggling to stay up until 1am so I might catch it tomorrow on BBC :lol:
> 
> Might watch some of the pre show though think it starts at 7.


I'm feeling really old watching it. We've been flicking in and out. Usually we have the exact same reaction to each of the singers that's been on. It's who?

It's been boring from what I've seen.

Brandon Flowers was looking really old.


----------



## macca666

Kerr said:


> I'm feeling really old watching it. We've been flicking in and out. Usually we have the exact same reaction to each of the singers that's been on. It's who?
> 
> It's been boring from what I've seen.
> 
> Brandon Flowers was looking really old.


Yeah. It's been a bit mixed. I thought zucchero was decent enough. Like you I've got half an eye on it been on zoom with family catching up so I'll keep it on for a bit yet.

All the big names will obviously be on later.........when I'll be tucked up in bed :lol:


----------



## Kerr

I thought Jess Glyne would have enough cash now to not being singing from inside her half finished bathroom. :lol:


I'm on the big screen now and watched the next Killers song. Brandon Flowers looks ill.


----------

